# Need help picking color for bathroom



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

I am finishing my basement and I tiled my shower with brown tiles of different shades. I need a color to paint the walls in there. I really don't want to do brown, because of the tiles and the rest of the basement is done in a Khaki color. Any ideas? Pic is attached of the bathroom, sorry for the poor quality, they were taken with my phone.


----------



## nil4664 (Dec 14, 2010)

Pale green or blue always goes well with brown shades (at least to me:wink.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Gorgeous I hope one of my future remodeled bathrooms looks half as good as that. 
But back on topic, I think that a garnet would look stellar as well as the blues hue.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I think I would pick out one of the "khaki" or "suede" hues from the tile and run with that. Then I would splash some dramatic color with towels and so forth.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks good i would keep colors in the same family....as light as you can ...my wife is interior decorator... she said you can add stronger colors with accents...


----------



## oliviawill (Nov 23, 2011)

:no: Really like this forum....

Olivia & Will's Furniture


----------



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

*pearl>*

With your choices, I think a pearl glaze would go great, and bring out the lighter shades in your tile. Lowe's has a wonderful treatment I think called brushed pearl in many colors.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

teepee105 said:


> With your choices, I think a pearl glaze would go great, and bring out the lighter shades in your tile. Lowe's has a wonderful treatment I think called brushed pearl in many colors.


when it comes to paint benjamin moore...or sherwin williams...need i say more..ben


----------



## Jokergoat (Aug 16, 2011)

Bear's crem brulee


----------

